# Favourite/favorite UK/US sitcoms?



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

As the title says: what would be your favourite sitcoms? Name the best one, followed by a few more that you must not omit. Don' be shy to throw in a few memorable lines or unforgettable scenes!

UK: 
*1 - Only Fools and Horses*
Del's lingo is unmatched:_ allemagne dix points_ - French for "such is life", _münchengladbach _- German for "hello", _au contraire_ - French for "hang on a minute". By then Rodney reminds him: Del you can't speak French, you're still struggling with English! 
*2 - Blackadder*
George: Permission to sing boisterously, sir?
Blackadder: If you must.
George and Melchett: [singing] Row, row, row your punt
Gently down the stream!
Belts off, trousers down!
Isn't life a scream?! OY!
Blackadder: Fabulous. University education; you can't beat it. 
*3 - Keeping Up Appearances*
"It's Bouquet, not Bucket!" and "Mercedes, sauna, and room for a pony!"

US:
*1- Frasier*, probably the best one ever!
- Daphne is about to try on a dress Niles dislikes:
Roz: Just try it - we can accessorize it.
Niles: With what - a lamppost and a public defender ?!
*2 - That '70s show*
Hyde: The three true branches of the government are: military, corporate and Hollywood.
*3 - South Park*, although it is animated.
Japanese People: Fakku you Cow! Fakku you Chicken!
Randy: [upon seeing the Japanese killing cows and chickens] Great job son. Now the Japanese are normal, like us.

Note: sitcoms only, so shows like Monty Python don't apply (otherwise it would be an instant winner of the whole thread )


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was intending to participate, until I got to your rave about Monty Python, a series I would label 'sophomoric' except that would degrade sophomores everywhere.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

How am I ever going to be able to choose?! Comedy is my favourite genre of television - I barely watch anything else, except for documentary and Doctor Who!  It's really difficult to choose without grouping things into time periods either... Still, here's a list, subject to whimsical changes.

UK

*1. 'The Thick of It'*

A wonderful, incredibly funny, incredibly witty and insightful political satire by Armando Ianucci, starring all sorts of brilliant actors, but with the top being Malcolm Tucker, played by Peter Capaldi. Best possible man for his job, but scariest man ever. A typical quote would look something like this: "If some c**t can **** something up, then that c**t will pick the worst possible time to f**ing **** it up because that c**t's a c**t!"

_Honourable mention: 'Getting On' - another BBC 4 gem with a few brief appearances by Capaldi, but led (and written by) Jo Brand, Joanna Scanlan and Vicki Pepperdine. It's a hilarious, extremely dark (though entirely realistic) take on the many flaws of the NHS._

*2. 'One Foot in the Grave'*

An absolute classic whose humour I find to wear much less over time than with the likes of _Only Fools and Horses_ (though that's still a great show). You should be starting to notice by now that I like things dark, sardonic, and largely miserable, though entirely believable in their moroseness. Victor Meldrew, the unforgettable lead played by Richard Wilson, complains about _everything_ and drives his wife into the ground in the process. Yet, at every turn, you can't help but feel understanding and sympathetic, always loving him. "I DON'T BELIEVE IT!"

-- I would also have gone for _Blackadder_ or _Keeping up Appearances_ here, but in the interest of avoiding repetition: --

*3. 'Absolutely Fabulous'*

Created by Jennifer Saunders, based on a French & Saunders sketch (though French doesn't appear in this one), the characters are just brilliant - wonderfully hateable caricatures of people in the PR/Agent/Celeb/Fashion industry. I _love_ Joanna Lumley, and her role as Patsy in this is magnificently played. And, hooray! The BBC is bringing it back next year for 3 special episodes! 

The French & Saunders pair is one of comedy's greatest, but, with regards to their solo work, I much prefer this to French's _Vicar of Dibley_.

US

I'm far, far less interested in American comedy. I think people are idiots when they say: "Americans just don't get sarcasm!", so it's not because of that - I just think that our cultural differences mean that there aren't as many dark and obscure comedies that I'm interested in. It all feels like bland, British mainstream, though I do have the guilty pleasure of tuning into _Everybody Loves Raymond_ once in a while. _Yet_, possibly my favourite sitcom from anywhere, ever:

*1. 'Curb Your Enthusiasm'*

Larry David, creator of _Seinfeld_, plays Larry David, creator of _Seinfeld_.  Set in the fascinating world of professional comedians and writers, in the settings of LA and New York, Larry is probably my sombre hero - he speaks his (probably slightly autistic!) mind to everyone on everything, and, most importantly, approaches social conventions with hard logic. Naturally, given how most of our interactions are superficial(!), he throws convention out the window, making enemies all along the way, but - at least from my similarly misanthropic perspective - he always seems like a martyr in doing so. Brilliant stuff.

Australia

Not in your question, but I felt I'd just throw this one in there because I have recently been watching all the series of _Kath & Kim_, having been introduced to it by my Ozzie partner, and it is incredibly funny! It's one of those shows where the characters are ridiculously, but believably stupid, and the whole effect is just perfect because the magnificent actors are also the amazing writers. It has all the kinds of comedy I like in it - misanthropy, darkness, obscurity, surrealism, and word-play. Yummy!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Curb your Enthusiasm and the defunct Seinfeld are my favorite US sitcoms. I actually don't really follow any others. The few that I tried, I didn't like at all (Friends, etc.). I tend to follow drama or sci-fi/fantasy series more than sitcoms - Deadwood, Lost, Boardwalk Empire, True Blood, Game of Thrones, various Star Trek franchises, stuff like this. UK TV - I don't follow any current ones. I used to love Fawlty Towers.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I like many of the above, but would like to add_ 'Allo 'Allo! _& also _Are You Being Served?_. From the latter, Mrs Slocombe's predictable but classic lines about her p***y got me every time!...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

While Seinfeld is perhaps my all-time fav along with ¿Que Pasa U.S.A.?, I've been loving The Big Bang Theory and Castle and well, I've been watching The Young & The Restless since I was in the womb and have barely missed a beat since...I know, I'm a freak but that's how I get my "opera" fix...I know they're not sitcoms but same went for As The World Turns and it was a very sad day for me the day it was cancelled...if that were to happen to YnR,...i'd...i'd...yeah, as you know...I'm a ******* 


I love anything Ramsey! Very much looking forward the new season of Kitchen Nightmares...all in all, I may watch too much tv and need professional help because if I were to sit here and list, it'd take all night...thank goodness for tivo as I'd never have the time to watch these things real time!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My favorite sitcom is Fox News.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hors concours: Fawlty Towers.

Best of the rest (UK):
Blackadder
Yes minister
Red Dwarf
Bottom
One foot in the grave

Best US (below the UK ones mentioned above):
South Park
Frasier
Futurama
Cheers
Friends


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Love all of those, *Art Rock,* except _Blackadder_ (Rowan Atkinson not my cup of tea generally), _Frasier_ or _Friends_. _Cheers_ I'm not highly familiar with...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

In 2004 the BBC asked viewers to vote for their favourite British TV sitcom series of all time, including any shown on rival channels. The results of the voting, which pulled in many thousands of votes, are set out Here.

I can remember many of these sitcoms because the best of the earlier ones were repeated years later.

I liked a lot of them but my 5 favourites were:

1. *Father Ted* - if you haven't seen any of these episodes you cannot imagine how much it sent up the RC clergy in Ireland. Apparently it was also a great favourite in Ireland. It's all about 3 clergyman living together in a remote part of western Ireland looking after a parish. One (Father Ted himself) was a bit lecherous and had a hard time keeping the other two under control; the other was a completely useless drunk who looked dirty and had a very short vocabulary that included a few vulgarities; and then there was the curate (father Dougal) who was as daft as a brush and had no idea what the heck he was supposed to be doing. The humour in almost every line of every episode was side-splitting.

2. *'Allo 'Allo*!" - all about the antics of the French Resistance, the Gestapo, and a few silly Brits trying (but not very hard) to escape from France during WW2. What a side-splitter. It was popular over several parts of western Europe. The French thought it hilarious even though they were the main butt of the jokes. Not sure what the Germans thought about though. My favourite character was Officer Crabtree who was a British officer shot down in France who pretended to be a French gendarme, and who spoke in English with a French accent that sounded completely wrong like "_God Moaning. The resist-once have accqo-aired a bum. They are going to ex-plod the whaleway brodge_."

3. *Fawlty Towers* - very very funny indeed, with John Cleese at his best plus a great supporting cast. A famous line was "Don't mention the War", as Basil paraded up and down his shambolic hotel dining room imitating Hitler, and trying very unsuccessfully to appease some offended German guests. Unforgettable stuff, as also was the episode when he got out his car which wouldn't start and began beating with a big stick, swearing at it, etc.

4. *Yes Ministe*r - absolutely brilliant political satire, nothing like it. Even funnier for anyone who has personal experience of the higher echelons of the Civil Service, as it wasn't far from the truth in terms of how smart civil servants could easily manipulate Ministers, however bright the latter thought themselves to be.

5. *Dad's Army* - all about the "Home Guard" in WW2, made up largely of men too old to go to war and those in reserved occupations. The cast was full of peculiar characters: the odd cretin, a toff, a silly boy, a wide-boy, a Vicar and his verger. It was very long-rumning and there were many hilarious situations trying to keep Britain safe at Warminster on Sea (a mythical South Coast town).


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

US Version of The Office, only the first few seasons. The later seasons are slow and not as funny anymore, seems like US writers ran out of ideas.
I tried the original UK The Office, but the british accent is too heavy for me.









Dwight Schrute is enough to get my hooked.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

UK:
Coupling
Spaced
Black Books

US:
Frasier
Scrubs
Family Guy


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

UK - these days none. Used to love Yes, Minister/Prime Minister, Rising Damp, One Foot in The Grave and 'fly-on-the wall' satires like This is David Lander, Operation Good Guys, People Like Us etc.

US - Family Guy, People Hate Chris and Big Bang Theory. Used to like Seinfeld, M.A.S.H., Futurama, Simpsons. 

Big Bang Theory is excellent but I hope it doesn't fall into the trap (or should I say Black Hole?) of getting too mawkish with the Penny/Leonard relationship - if they end up having a kid that will be a real cop-out as this overused plot development has either ruined or diluted the comic quotient of other comedies in the past (Friends, Only Fools & Horses etc.).

Beethovenian made me chuckle with his 'heavy' British accent comment while mentioning The Office. Just as well it was set in non-descript Slough - had it been in Glasgow, Wolverhampton or Newcastle he'd have required subtitles!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think the transition of _The Office_ from UK to US version is a fairly good example of why it's unlikely for me to ever enjoy an American comedy. For me, the whole point of the UK version was that it was gritty, dark, and, ultimately, believable. Sure, some of the characters were morons, but you could imagine them existing. The US version seemed to suck out the gritty, and take what was left and just caricature it. My biggest problem with it is that most of the characters are so moronic that I can't imagine them existing anywhere other than in an asylum, so it really bothers me. It has no subtlety either - there might as well be a big flashing banner on the bottom of the screen saying: "THIS IS A JOKE" every time someone says something.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Polednice said:


> I think the transition of _The Office_ from UK to US version is a fairly good example of why it's unlikely for me to ever enjoy an American comedy. For me, the whole point of the UK version was that it was gritty, dark, and, ultimately, believable. Sure, some of the characters were morons, but you could imagine them existing. The US version seemed to suck out the gritty, and take what was left and just caricature it. My biggest problem with it is that most of the characters are so moronic that I can't imagine them existing anywhere other than in an asylum, so it really bothers me. It has no subtlety either - there might as well be a big flashing banner on the bottom of the screen saying: "THIS IS A JOKE" every time someone says something.


Yes agreed.

It's not that I don't like US TV comedy but I've never cared for US take-offs of original British TV programmes.

For example, the USA version of _Dad's Army_, which I think it was called _Rear Guard_, was poor compared with the real thing. It contained nothing of the subtle humour in _Dad's Army_, in which there was considerable interplay between the actors, in a much more flowing manner. Each of the characters created comical situations out of their inter-reactions with each other, like for example Capt. Mainwaring's pompous behaviour and Sgt. Wilson's background general aloofness and sneering attitude towards his mere Grammar school-educated boss. The USA version was very crude by comparison, with no subtlety whatsoever, just a string of stand-up jokes.

Another poor take-off of British comedy was the USA version of _Till Death Us do Part _called _All in the Family_. The chief character in the original British sitcom, Alf Garnet, was brilliantly sketched by Johhny Speight as a foul-mouthed, bigoted, racist but highly comical character; his USA counterpart Archie Bunker was a pale imitation, crude yes but no style compared with Alf and his ill-suffering wife whom he called the "silly moo". The kind of scripting that was done for Alf Garnet simply wouldn't get past the censor these days.

As I said, I do like some USA sitcom. I forgot to mention my favourite, _Everybody Loves Raymond_. It's very tame by comparison with the sitcoms mentioned above, but all the same I thought all the characters were very good and many of the story lines were generally very funny. I particularly liked Debra, Raymond's wife_. Friends_ on the other hand I found less brilliant although quite watchable. What puzzled me about this was that I found the age of the actors inconsistent (too high) to match the personalities of the characters they were portraying.

There is very definitely a big difference between UK and USA humour, and I know which I prefer when it comes to TV sitcom.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

*Cheers *(at least the first five series with Shelley Long) for its perception about relationships.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Polednice said:


> I think the transition of _The Office_ from UK to US version is a fairly good example of why it's unlikely for me to ever enjoy an American comedy. For me, the whole point of the UK version was that it was gritty, dark, and, ultimately, believable. Sure, some of the characters were morons, but *you could imagine them existing*.


Trust me, they do. I worked with them in a multi-national in Slough for several years. "The Office" is like a nightmarish flashback.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

American Sitcoms? I'll take it that's a joke.

English:

Red Dwarf
Bottom
Only Fools and Horses
Blackadder
One Foot in the Grave
The Royle Family
Father Ted
The Office
Fawlty Towers
Porridge
Open All Hours
Going Straight
Friday Night Dinner
Outnumbered
The Vicar of Dibley
The Goodlife
Keeping Up Appearances
Little Britain
The Catherine Tate Show
Mr Bean
Are You Being Served
The Two Ronnies
The Thin Blue Line
Not Going Out
Game On

To name a few.

American comedy generic, dull simple humour made up entirely of one-liners written by a team of 24 people. Boring characters, no story at all or any depth to it and terrible actors. Their only interest is to make money.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

*Curb* *Your* *Enthusiasm*, *The* *King* *of* *Queens*, *Frasier*, *Seinfeld* and *Everybody* *Loves* *Raymond*. I'm sorely tempted to add to this American mix *Two* *And* *A* *Half* *Men*, but lately Charlie Sheen has made such a horse's *** of himself in real life that I've lost a lot of respect for him. Jon Crier is still great, though {Alan on the show, Charlie's younger brother}.
If Monty Python is not allowed then my U.K. favorites are *Fawlty* *Towers* and *Are* *You* *Being* *Served*?


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

English:

Father Ted
Blackadder
The Young Ones
Red Dwarf

American:

Seinfeld
The Simpsons
Futurama
Southpark


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Honeymooners 
All In The Family
Sanford And Son
Barney Miller
Cheers

...can you tell it's been several decades since I participated in TV culture? I don't know how anyone can stomach the lame garbage that passes for comedy these days. Yeah, Sanford was stupid but it made me laugh.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> American comedy generic, dull simple humour made up entirely of one-liners written by a team of 24 people. Boring characters, no story at all or any depth to it and terrible actors. Their only interest is to make money.


This is probably why (in the US) there are not as many sitcoms as they used to be. Though this is still not the worst time for sitcoms, that was the 80s where every sitcom had to have a moral lesson. In the 90s when they gradually broke from it, saw some good shows but eventually everyone tired of the genre.

That reminds me, I forgot an obvious (for me) favorite! News Radio. Hilarious! In fact, I don't know how I forgot it, the only show that made me laugh more was Coupling.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Favorite classics from the past are Red Dwarf (the ones our library has), Doctor Who (especially the ones with David Tennant), Seinfeld, Star Trek (Original series), The Avengers, Fawlty Towers, and Firefly. 

Currently the only one I follow regularly is Big Bang Theory. I'd like to see the new season of BBC's Sherlock Holmes; I liked how they did the first season.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

starthrower said:


> ...can you tell it's been several decades since I participated in TV culture? I don't know how anyone can stomach the lame garbage that passes for comedy these days. Yeah, Sanford was stupid but it made me laugh.


Even though I'm young, I might be inclined to agree in general that TV quality has been going downhill, but there are some truly brilliant comedies - as good as any of the older ones, if not better - if you just look in the right places.

Oh, and one for the hip youngsters like me: did anyone else see _Misfits_? It's not at all the type of thing I would usually gravitate towards, but I thought it was genuinely very funny and very clever.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

I would say that the quality of British TV sitcom generally has definitely dropped over the past decade. There has not been anything quite in the same league as Yes Minister, Porridge, Only Fools and Horses, Allo Allo, Dad's Army, and many others.

I was saying previously that my favourite character is Officer Crabtree in one my favourite Brtish TV sitcoms "'Allo Allo!". Here he is

:








:

This sitcom was a gross parody of the British, French, and German armed forces during the WW2 period. The centre of action was a French village under German occupation, and the main scenes were held in a café owned by a Rene Artois, where all the Germans used to go for entertainment, and where the Resistance would plot their various activities, etc.

The cast included several British aircrew who had been shot down over France, and were hanging about in this village in disguise trying to escape. There were French Resistance, German Wehrmacht officers and the Gestapo. There was also a very flashy feather-hatted, randy Italian soldier, whom the Germans hated. Rene himself didn't seem to know much about what was going on as he was interested in more persisent amorous pursuits involving his female bar staff, right under the nose of his wife who could never quite prove anything as Rene was too smart with a lot of silly excuses when caught in amorous embraces.

The plot was loosely about the Resistance trying to help the stranded Brits escape from France, whilst doing its best to frustrate the German military, but they were hugely incompetent and their efforts got sidetracked every which way, with a sub-plot about the Germans pinching a priceless French museum treasure called _The Fallen Madonna with the Big Boobies._

Officer Crabtree was a British officer who was dressed up in disguise as a French gendarme. He used to stalk around the village turning up when least expected and coming out with some of the most ridiculous comments in his very awful English pronunciation of French. French nationals I once knew said they thought it was just about the funniest thing they had ever seen on British TV. These French people obviously had to know English very well in order to work what was being said since it's an English mispronunciation of french-accented French in English!

Here are some of his utterances, I picked up from a Wiki article:


"Good Moaning" for "Good Morning" (This expression "good moaning" became famous, and still is)
 "I was pissing by the door, when I heard two shats. You are holding in your hand a smoking goon; you are clearly the guilty potty." for "I was passing by the door, when I heard two shots. You are holding in your hand a smoking gun; you are clearly the guilty party.";
 "Do you have the lung-dostance dick?" for "Do you have the long-distance duck?";
 And who is peeing for the ponsoir?" for "And who is paying for the pissoire?" after it was damaged by an overriding tank;
 "It is a dick night" for "It is a dark night";
 "Half pissed sox" for "Half past six" ;
 "Will you please stop bonging the bill" for "Will you please stop banging the bell";
 "I have good nose" for "I have good news";
 "I will go out the bock pissage" for "I will go out the back passage";
 "I have my dirty to do" for "I have my duty to do";
 "In my bog I have a kak" for "In my bag I have a cake";
 "I thonk it would be woose if we all left tin" for "I think it would be wise if we all left town";
 "Too loot, the bummer is already on the wee" for "Too late, the bomber is already on the way";
 "I have a mop if you would like to take a leak" for "I have a map if you would like to take a look";
 "I have the two British earmen in the sill at the poloce station, I will return them to you as soon as pissable" for "I have the two British airmen in the cell at the police station, I will return them to you as soon as possible";
 "Do not weary, Ronnie" for "Do not worry, René";
 "I have come to collect my bersicle - René asks "What bersicle?" - "The bersicle that produces the electrocity for the roodio when you piddle in your wife's mothers' bedroom" for "I have come to collect my bicycle. The bicycle that produces the electricity for the radio when you pedal in your wife's mothers' bedroom";
 She's as possed as a newt" meaning "She's as pissed as a newt" Referring to René's mothe-in-law
 "I was raised in Nipples. As they say - see Nipples and do." while explaining to Herr Flick his strange accent, standing for: "I was raised in Naples. As they say - see Naples and die."
 "They will take this spinner (spanner) and unscrew their nuts.";
 "I was wonking at you!" for "I was winking at you!";
 "The British Air Farce have dropped their bums on the water works..They have scored a direct hot on the pimps" for "...a direct hit on the pumps";
 "You must get your hands on some girls' knockers" (knickers);
 "There's obviously no **** for the wicked".


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Artemis said:


> I would say that the quality of British TV sitcom generally has definitely dropped over the past decade. There has not been anything quite in the same league as Yes Minister, Porridge, Only Fools and Horses, Allo Allo, Dad's Army, and many others.


This is where I again have to disagree. Of course, there is nothing comparable with those comedies because humour and styles have changed, but even something fairly mainstream in its appeal like _Gavin and Stacey_ has writing and wit at least on par with all those above.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

LordBlackudder said:


> American Sitcoms? I'll take it that's a joke.
> 
> American comedy generic, dull simple humour made up entirely of one-liners written by a team of 24 people. Boring characters, no story at all or any depth to it and terrible actors. Their only interest is to make money.


I assume that you've never seen _Seinfeld _and _Curb your Enthusiasm_, then. They are the exact opposite of what you've just described. I do agree with what you said for the majority of American sitcoms, but there are exceptions.


----------



## Theophrastus (Aug 13, 2011)

UK - 
Red Dwarf
Spaced
Dad's Army

Would add Father Ted, but doesn't that count as Irish?

US - 
Arrested Development - that show had genius
Frasier

Most awful sit-com of all time: Are you being served? Its continued popularity in the US bewilders me. Just the opening music takes me to another and more dreary world.

Nobody has mentioned Flight of the Conchords. If I'd managed to see more than one episode, that would likely be on my list too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wanted to include Flight of the Conchords in my faves but wasn't sure if being set in New York made it an American sitcom because of the core trio being New Zealanders. Maybe we can include an Antipodean category if there are any other favourites from Down Under?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Theophrastus said:


> UK -
> 
> Would add Father Ted, but doesn't that count as Irish?


Of course you can; it's British, done for Channel 4, but with an Irish cast.

Here they are:










You would never guess that the elderly priest in the middle (standing behind Mrs Doyle, the housekeeper) was a drunk, would you?

I've just learned that Father Ted himself (on the right) was sent to the remote Craggy Island parish as a punishment for pilfering collection box money that was designed to send a disabled child to Lourdes. How Shocking.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Artemis said:


> Of course you can; it's British, done for Channel 4, but with an Irish cast.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...


According to Ted's famous catchphrase 'the money was just resting in my account...'!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

elgars ghost said:


> According to Ted's famous catchphrase 'the money was just resting in my account...'!


 Tell that to the Bishop.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Artemis, what's up with the change of avatar? Who is she?


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Favorite UK: KMKYWAP










Just ahead of Coupling and Little Britain.

Favorite US: Scrubs, Big Bang Theory

Flight of the Conchords was a lot of fun too.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Has anybody here seen _Pulling_? It dates from 2006, and was written by and starred Sharon Horgan (who I love!). I seem to have a particular thing for comedies that focus on a group of women (_Pulling_, _Getting On_, and, though a sketch show, _Smack the Pony_), and this one is a wonderfully dark take on relationship comedies, featuring attempted suicide, alcoholism, and general misanthropy! . Tanya Franks as Karen is probably one of my favourite TV characters _evah_ - here's a quick clip (which contains just a smidgen of naughty language, but, as videos don't play automatically, I assume I'm allowed to include it with this warning  ):


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Current favorite is "Modern Family." A past favorite is "Frasier" (along with "Seinfeld", "All in the Family", "Murphy Brown", and "Married with Children" [for the first few seasons].)


----------



## larifari (Sep 5, 2011)

For me, 'Seinfeld' replaced 'All In The Family'.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

UK:
The IT Crowd
Coupling
Are You Being Served?
Red Dwarf

US:
Seinfeld
That '70s Show
Home Improvement
Night Court
Cheers


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

UK: 

Another for "Are you being served"

But my classic favorite is "Keeping up appearances"

For US I always liked "Malcolm in the Middle"


----------

